# Server Change



## ScottW (Jul 28, 2007)

I moved the site/mail to a different server this morning. It has about 1/4 of the horsepower of the previous server, but considering activity lately, no one will probably notice a difference.

If you do see any problems or bugs related to email or the site that are any different than in the past week, feel free to bring it to my attention.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 29, 2007)

Though I noticed it is slower than before. Otherwise - no difference!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2007)

The site is still being blocked by the US Army, congratulations! What did you do in the past to have them ban you?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 29, 2007)

wow, A computer support site  blocked by the U.S Army, I didnt even know they blocked sites.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 29, 2007)

I am not getting email alerts about PMs. My settings were checked over to make sure those did not change.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 29, 2007)

The server seems fine CPU, but it appears to be having I/O issues. I am going to add a second HD into it and move the DB over to it and see if that fixes some of the slowness/delays I have been seeing.

I will check on the PM situation.

Blocked by the ARMY? Hmmm....


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 29, 2007)

Was there a reason why the site wasn't working earlier today, and why the beta site is down?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 29, 2007)

The data center took the server down for a hardware adjustment, and instead of shutting it down and doing it that moment, they shut it down and must have went to dinner and then came back.

As for the beta, I have decided to pull the beta for awhile, I don't have time right now to work on it, and figure best to pull it until I have time to focus on it.


----------

